# Who likes orange?



## Malene (Jul 24, 2009)

These are two of the first pictures I took with my newly bought 50 mm macro lens for my Canon 400D.

What do you think? Keep in mind I'm just starting


----------



## Mersad (Jul 25, 2009)

Perfect. The color pops out great. Did you do much PP?


----------



## Malene (Jul 25, 2009)

None


----------



## Stock Photos (Jul 25, 2009)

Fantastic color! I agree it pops.


----------



## mooimeisie (Jul 25, 2009)

Beautiful colors.


----------

